# Looking to add a new crew member POC



## POCWildCat (Mar 24, 2010)

I am looking for someone who's interested in offshore trolling out of POC. We target Marlin, Dorado, Wahoo, Sailfish & Tuna. I run a Glacier Bay fully rigged including EPIRB, Rupp Outriggers, Furuno electronics, etc. We split gas, ice, bait & cleaning chores equally.
Semper Fi, Eric


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Pic of Boat?


----------



## DeepSeaRedneck (Jun 20, 2010)

Would this just be For like the rest of the year. Or just a one time thing


----------



## mrager2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Interested here, actually fishing out of POC tomorrow, sometimes crew with a group of divers and snapper fisherman.

direct email
[email protected]

Can usually go weekends

Mike


----------

